
Why your brain loves procrastination - rfreytag
http://www.vox.com/2014/12/8/7352833/procrastination-psychology-help-stop
======
johngossman
Love this quote:

So the most important thing you can do is bootstrap a little progress. Get a
little progress, and that’s going to fuel your well-being and your motivation.

------
kenthorvath
It's not procrastination - it's just lazy evaluation.

